# Scibor releases Wood Elf Mage



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

So I am not really sure that this guy looks like a Wood Elf, but I think it is a pretty cool sculpt none the less. 


















Let the discussions commence.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

A bit meh to be honest. I agree, it does NOT look like an elf in any flavor. Human druid maybe.


----------



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)

give him a pretty snake tail or other creepy crawly thing and you could convert this into a nice chaos model...


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

I dislike it. But then again I dislike almost all of Scribor's stuff, so YMMV.


----------



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)

he looks like the dude in the Ghostbusters 2 painting...


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

jamesknouse said:


> he looks like the dude in the Ghostbusters 2 painting...


HAHAHAHAHA!!!! Lord Viggo in the house!


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Damn.. it is Viggo... Just paint the tree bits pink.... :laugh:


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Wouldn't fit in GW wood elf army. See him fitting in an empire army as a lore of life wizard. I might even buy him for my collection, nice find!


----------

